# Is anyone a member of the JDZelenka.net forum? Is it still online?



## kfriegedank (Feb 27, 2020)

The site in question is a resource for discussing the Baroque master Jan Dismas Zelenka, a equal to Bach in many eyes, mine included. ( http://www.jdzelenka.net/forums/forum.php )

I registered with the site about a month or two ago but never received a confirmation email, I contacted them at least a week or two ago - no response, and I can not start any threads or post.

Is the site just disabled or something...? And if it isn't and someone can post there, can they contact a moderator or something to help me out?

Sorry for the desperate post, but I have no way to contact members of the site it seems.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Hahahaha, what?


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Looks like the most recent post was March 22. The oldest post is 2006, and there are a couple hundred active registered member and a couple thousand posts. Not a very active board.



> Threads 488 Posts 2,013 Members 5,135


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The latest member registered 31 May 2018 (and is already banned).

I would not expect a conformation email if I were you....


----------



## kfriegedank (Feb 27, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> The latest member registered 31 May 2018 (and is already banned).
> 
> I would not expect a conformation email if I were you....


What a shame... no wonder Zelenka's reputation is so obscure.. not that the site would have made that much of a difference, but there is a lot of useful resources there - recordings, scores, manuscripts, live performances, etc..


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Why don't you start your own Zelenka appreciation thread / blog over on here. Who knows, some of those who were involved could end up over here. If you build it they will come! I admire your enthusiasm. Don't give up.


----------

